# Does sunny weather cause you anxiety?



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

It's getting to be that time again... 

I want to move to Seattle, where it rains all the time. It's so sunny out right now, I'm getting anxious whether or not I want to go outside and go to class.

What about you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The heat makes me sweat a lot so that makes me feel embarrassed & anxious as a result. For me the best warm weather is just before summer really kicks in or just as it's ending, the heart of summer is hell. It's also hard to stay in a lot during the summer months, everyone gets out so there is a lot of people watching too which can make me feel self conscious


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

No

use too cause me severe anxinty i kinda use to hide in the basment every summer because of it but not anyomre ;D


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually, I'm the opposite - icky weather and darkness makes me feel worse. Sunshine helps; it's supposed to make you feel better and a healthy amount of vitamin D aids in depression. I don't do well in heat and sweat like a lot though, so that's a big downfall haha

I think it causes you anxiety because you feel like you subconciously know you should be outside on those sunny days - it's human nature- and the thought of moving outside your comfort zone and being with the public scares you.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

YES.

The anxiety increases exponentially as each month gets closer to summer (in North America). April is generally the first signs of it (it's sunny now, and I am somewhat more self-conscious). May, I'll be even more anxious. And then June may be even worse. Although now that people get out of school earlier (mid-late May), I'm sure I will be very anxious and self-conscious sooner than I realize/wish.

I'm pretty sure it has to do with all those years of being inside the house during sunny, warm-weather days while everyone else was out having fun and, you know... living life. That and there's much more people out and it's that time to loosen up and show 'em what you've got. Naturally, that's just going to elevate what I described above.

It's sunny and bright out right now; just an hour or two ago I was walking around the area and pretty much _everyone_ was out and it just made me much more anxious knowing there was a much larger "audience" out there.

I have to find a way to reverse this, or rather, overcome it. But yeah, definitely progressively more anxious upon sunny weather. Even on a site such as this where there are more 'like-minded' people here than otherwise, I still think I'm going to be in the minority on this one.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

when it rains=yes!! 

it rains once a year here,, and no we didn't get Rain this year!!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sunny weather, no. But what gives me anxiety is when the weather gets warmer (now) and I start going outside without a jacket. It makes me feel so naked. But by summer I'm used to it.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Not really. At dusk is when I get a good feeling.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

No but I love thunderstorms. Cloudy and a bit warm (80s to low 90s F, 26-32C) is best for doing stuff outside. Heat always brings thunderstorms as well. Iowa goes hot, hotter, unbearable, rain, freezing, cool, hot, hotter, unbearable, rain, freezing.....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

No, sunny weather makes me feel good. It's bad weather that makes me feel anxious.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Au contraire, I think sunny weather actually makes me feel more confident, especially when I'm walking around, and feel the sun shining on my face. Though, rainy weather makes me feel more confident as well, especially when I'm soaking wet.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

CourtneyB said:


> Actually, I'm the opposite - icky weather and darkness makes me feel worse. Sunshine helps; it's supposed to make you feel better and a healthy amount of vitamin D aids in depression. I don't do well in heat and sweat like a lot though, so that's a big downfall haha
> 
> I think it causes you anxiety because you feel like you subconciously know you should be outside on those sunny days - it's human nature- and the thought of moving outside your comfort zone and being with the public scares you.


Yeah, this.

I actually get more of a lifted mood when it's really nice. But get more hesitant to go outside because, naturally, there's now more people outside. :roll


----------



## jordan3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel pressured to leave the house when it's sunny for obvious reasons, whereas I can stay in without people thinking I'm 'odd' when it rains


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I love sunshine, especially in the morning and early evening. I often sit on my back patio and read a book or listen to music late in the afternoon on sunny days. It's very relaxing.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> But the sunlight helps my mood. It's so depressing when it rains everyday for a week.


Sunlight actually seems to cause a physical problem with my brain chemistry and mood. By the end of the day it's like stopping a benzo cold and having withdrawal and by the end of a camping trip I'm mostly catatonic. My mood is best and I sleep best if I go days without seeing the sun including even cloudiness. My bedroom is blacked out with plastic and electrical tape so if I wake up late in winter and do stuff online by the time I go outside it's dark and I may not see the sun for weeks.

I am an exception to every rule that exists when it comes to insomnia, day/night cycles, and effects of sunlight. The only useful doctors are the ones that finally realize that.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. But I do prefer rainy, cloudy, cool days. 

The only weather that makes me anxious and/or depressed is thick fog.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It only gives me anxiety in the starting up of everything - like going to the beach for the first time, sitting out on my deck (now with tall tree shrubs for privacy :lol). 
I would get all self-conscious if I am laying out on my deck in my swim trunks getting sun with my neighbors milling about. 

I still keep in shape despite the Paxil fat (I HATE MY PAXIL FAT! :mum), so it isn't as much of a problem as it could be.


----------



## augustbelmont (Apr 5, 2013)

*Youre not alone!*



BlazingLazer said:


> YES.
> 
> The anxiety increases exponentially as each month gets closer to summer (in North America). April is generally the first signs of it (it's sunny now, and I am somewhat more self-conscious). May, I'll be even more anxious. And then June may be even worse. Although now that people get out of school earlier (mid-late May), I'm sure I will be very anxious and self-conscious sooner than I realize/wish.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. Super sunny days remind me that I'm the weird one for not wanting to go outside and be in crowds and "enjoy the sun!" I hate it.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Sometimes, when it's super bright and hot it can be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It is never sunny where I live, so no.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Marlon said:


> It's getting to be that time again...
> 
> I want to move to Seattle, where it rains all the time. It's so sunny out right now, I'm getting anxious whether or not I want to go outside and go to class.
> 
> What about you?


The best part of Seattle, is that everybody dosen't care what you do. I could be walking down the street dressed like a teenage mutant ninja turtle, and nobody would care. Basically my point is that in the city, nobody cares. They are tons of hipsters/hippies, that dress strange and nobody cares.

It rains every day, I don't even wear a hood/umbrella because in so used to the rain. Always cloudy, so you will always have an excuse not to go outside.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the sun. Used to love heat of summer. Too little natural light seems to darken my mood and makes me hard to be around.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I love anything to do with the sun and heat. I can't wait to lay outside and tan. I think it makes me feel calmer when it's warm out.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

In some ways, t shirts make me feel naked. I'm glad it's cooling down here so I can start wearing hoodies again.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, especially during Spring and Summer because that's when the bugs are out and about... :afr


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, sunny weather makes me feel like the world is happy place, which just makes me feel like I don't belong in it. And I can't hide inside my jackets.

I absolutely hate the rain, though. The best weather is cloudy, cool, and dry.


----------



## By myself (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, sunny weather does cause me to have increased anxiety... I prefer gloomy, overcast days.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Most of the time, like normal people, sunny weather makes me feel happy. Sometimes, I am just anxious even in sunny weather.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no I much prefer sunny weather


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It kinda does. Especially when I think about wearing short sleeved t-shirts. I have a feeling people would judge me so I wear a big coat in sunny weather instead. So to answer the question, yes~


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> It kinda does. Especially when I think about wearing short sleeved t-shirts. I have a feeling people would judge me so I wear a big coat in sunny weather instead. So to answer the question, yes~


I feel the same way, though I am skinny. I don't like wearing just a t-shirt. I have to wear another layer.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I can see how it might increase anxiety a bit cuz when it's sunny, more things are going on. People are more active and out and socializing and the like. For me, it increases just a little bit because of that, but sunny weather also makes me really, really happy, which I feel relaxed by, so it kind of cancels out some of the anxiety because of that.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Come to England, you can have all the rain and cloud and wind you want...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunny weather actually calms and relaxes me.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

i've been waiting all year for our 2 weeks of sunshine, i like to take the reptiles outside when i can. i feel the cold really badly and even now am wearing my jacket indoors, i can't stand the cold and neeed sunshine. sick of seeing cloud everyday.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm only in a better mood when it's sunny.


----------



## sp00tnik (Jun 25, 2013)

Xenos said:


> Yeah, sunny weather makes me feel like the world is happy place, which just makes me feel like I don't belong in it.


This!

I've felt exactly like that since I was 12. Back then I remember a day I just looked out the window and the weather was perfect.. I remember feeling like everyone is having so much fun and I can take no part in it or make myself feel better. Now pushing 30's I still feel the same. It's been a couple of cloudy but warm days here and I've felt stable.. Now the sun is shining and it's hot..

Right now I don't think I can ever shake those feelings.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I love sunny weather! It puts me in a great mood and I can save some money on my light bill. 

Rain cause anxiety for me, especially when I see "Severe T-Storm Watch/Warning" or "Tornado Watch/Warning."


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*loadsa reasons*

especially going for interviews wearing a suit spending a hour to get there and in the meltdown sweat oven of London underground

born with high blood pressure, maybe

Now is my favourite season


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No more than any other days. The weather has no effect. I don't even worry about bad weather unless the power goes out and I don't have anything else to do but sit here and try and guess when it's going to come back on.


----------

